# Today's slightly sick humor...



## DAKSY (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Jags (Oct 25, 2013)

Here kitty, kitty:


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Jags (Oct 28, 2013)

Steve - your linky is brokey.  (no hot links to that site).


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 28, 2013)

That's weird. I see it.
Maybe this will work.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 28, 2013)

I got to see the first post....

Not to hijack this one, but when I was an apprentice machinist in the 70s, the guy in charge of the apprentice shop handed out a bunch of drawings to 4 or 5 of us & had us think about  how we would be making each piece. After 20 minutes or so, he came back with the assembly drawing & that pick posted by FBF was the end item. The boss got a big chuckle after seeing the looks on our faces. About two weeks later, on a Friday, we knew he'd be a little late from his liquid lunch & we actually MADE the cat carrier & hung it on the wall behind his desk. He about fell out of his chair when he noticed it...


----------



## JoeyD (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 29, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> I got to see the first post....
> 
> Not to hijack this one, but when I was an apprentice machinist in the 70s, the guy in charge of the apprentice shop handed out a bunch of drawings to 4 or 5 of us & had us think about  how we would be making each piece. After 20 minutes or so, he came back with the assembly drawing & that pick posted by FBF was the end item. The boss got a big chuckle after seeing the looks on our faces. About two weeks kater, on a Friday, we knew he'd be a little late from his liquid lunch & we actually MADE the cat carrier & hung it on the wall behind his desk. He about fell out of his chair when he noticed it...



I first saw it in the mid 70s too. My father brought it home on a Xeroxed, I guess, piece of paper. It was called the Polish dog carrier then. Maybe it was related to what you saw. How did stuff like that get around before, fax, email, and the internet?


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 29, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> I first saw it in the mid 70s too. My father brought it home on a Xeroxed, I guess, piece of paper. It was called the Polish dog carrier then. Maybe it was related to what you saw. How did stuff like that get around before, fax, email, and the internet?



You are correct! It WAS a Polish dog carrier. Very crudely drawn a copiied probably a bazillion times. Inter-office mail?


----------

